# CONGRATS...wondering if you tested early?



## Indigo77

If so, how many dpo?
How many days before AF?

Thanks...


----------



## mamawannabee

I only tested 1 day before expected af, 13 dpo with frer. However the line was very dark, so I'm sure if I had have tested several days earlier it still would have been ++++. Good luck!


----------



## kirkythefruitcake

mine was 5-7 days early xxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Anyone else?


----------



## mechanica

I tested at 11dpo and 12 dpo (on monday and tuesday when AF is due thursday). I got BFP on both days.


----------



## NC_Sarah

I tested yesterday at 10dpo and had faint lines on IC's, but a BFN on FRER. Today at 11dpo, I got a faint line on a FRER and confirmed it with a digi :) AF would have been due this Saturday


----------



## Indigo77

Please don't r&r....


----------



## luvmygi44

i tested at 5dpo and got a faint pink line. didnt believe it since its not suppose to happen that early but tested every morning after that and the lines kept getting darker until 10dpo when it was darker then the control line on my frer! guess i'm a freak of nature!!LOL


----------



## Jaz02

I have been wondering this myself!

Im on 6DPO and will test on 10dpo and let you know if i get a bfp that early lol

xx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hey Indigo - wish I had thought of starting a thread like this before! I only tested cause Clairey give me hope, 10 DPO - the line on the FRER was sooooo faint I thought I was imaging it - tilting it to every angle possible, then left it til the next morning and the next FRER was still super faint, the CB digitial was unmistakeable. Still to get a + on an IC, so its looking like those are not up to much pre AF date! You definately need good eyesight to see the FRER though - I just checked this mornings and I can see it better now, but thats hours later! Might go and try an IC for the heck of it! Things is I've started peeing for Britain today so I can't hold my wee long - after thinking I haven't increased my need for the loo, it hit me like a ton of bricks today! Fed up weeing!


----------



## Indigo77

hey storm...nice to see you over here...:)...


----------



## puppycat

Hey girls

Tested yesterday at 10dpo, was faint but there. Will test in the morning and really hope it's darker. Had my HCG bloods done all over Christmas so might have to get Dr to refer me again to keep my mind at rest - knew from day one Christmas baby was not going to end happily xx


----------



## Claireyb1

I tested 10dpo and got a very faint line on an ic, so I did a different test (superdrug 10miu) and got a line. Got a 2 further positive in the evening and then today I have done another ic, superdrug and a Boots Digi which came up as pregnant!
I am due AF on Monday.
I did put a post on the onwards and upwards post in the 35+ section with a picture of my digi, but I have looked and it seems to have been taken off.


----------



## Indigo77

puppycat said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Tested yesterday at 10dpo, was faint but there. Will test in the morning and really hope it's darker. Had my HCG bloods done all over Christmas so might have to get Dr to refer me again to keep my mind at rest - knew from day one Christmas baby was not going to end happily xx

Sorry for your loss and FXed for this one...

Congrats!


----------



## Indigo77

Claireyb1 said:


> I tested 10dpo and got a very faint line on an ic, so I did a different test (superdrug 10miu) and got a line. Got a 2 further positive in the evening and then today I have done another ic, superdrug and a Boots Digi which came up as pregnant!
> I am due AF on Monday.
> I did put a post on the onwards and upwards post in the 35+ section with a picture of my digi, but I have looked and it seems to have been taken off.
> View attachment 196078

Nice to see you here Claire....yes I saw the pic! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## KPerez

Tested @ 12dpo. A week or so before expected period. VERY dark lines. :] FXed


----------



## leasap

Claireyb1 said:


> I tested 10dpo and got a very faint line on an ic, so I did a different test (superdrug 10miu) and got a line. Got a 2 further positive in the evening and then today I have done another ic, superdrug and a Boots Digi which came up as pregnant!
> I am due AF on Monday.
> I did put a post on the onwards and upwards post in the 35+ section with a picture of my digi, but I have looked and it seems to have been taken off.
> View attachment 196078



OMG mega congratulations Hun sooooo happy for you xxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I tested 2 days before my AF at 12dpo and got faint line then after i did a digi and got 2-3 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Claireyb1

Becyboo__x said:


> I tested 2 days before my AF at 12dpo and got faint line then after i did a digi and got 2-3 weeks :happydance:

Congrats Becyboo! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Claireyb1

leasap said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> I tested 10dpo and got a very faint line on an ic, so I did a different test (superdrug 10miu) and got a line. Got a 2 further positive in the evening and then today I have done another ic, superdrug and a Boots Digi which came up as pregnant!
> I am due AF on Monday.
> I did put a post on the onwards and upwards post in the 35+ section with a picture of my digi, but I have looked and it seems to have been taken off.
> View attachment 196078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG mega congratulations Hun sooooo happy for you xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks Hun! I am soooo happy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lara310809

16DPO - I tested 1 day early, and I got a negative on a ClearBlue digi. 

17DPO - The following day (day I was due) I got a positive on a Superdrug own brand


----------



## Becyboo__x

Claireyb1 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> I tested 2 days before my AF at 12dpo and got faint line then after i did a digi and got 2-3 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Congrats Becyboo! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thankyou!
you too your not far behind me either :happydance:


----------



## KPerez

Ultrasound today said I'm past 6 weeks! Not entirely sure HOW far past 6, but heard heartbeat today and boy... that was a tear jerker! :cry:

<3 Sooo happy!! Everything is fine they said. Implanted just perfectly, and no problems!
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Indigo77

Wow...so exciting!!! Awww....Thanks for posting a pic for us! FXed for a H&H pregnancy...:thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Celesse

I started testing at 8dpo. 10dpo was a bit inconclusive as line was so faint it oculd have easily been an evap. Faint BFP at 11dpo and definately there at 12dpo onwards. The line became equal to the control line at 18dpo and darker at 20dpo.


----------



## KPerez

Indigo77 said:


> Wow...so exciting!!! Awww....Thanks for posting a pic for us! FXed for a H&H pregnancy...:thumbup: :happydance:

THANKYOU!!:hugs:

I just did my calendar math.. And im between 7-9 weeks! :shrug: My ultrasound was vaginal, so I dont know if baby is laying vertical or horizontal which made baby look small, but i'm DYING to go back to OB and asking to hear/see the baby better than when I was at the ER :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

K...When do you get to go back?


----------



## 1hopefull

i got a positive at 9dpiui/dpo (didn't believe it until 12dpiui, yesterday):cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Indigo77

Wow! Yay! :wohoo:
So very happy for you...especially since you've been trying for so long!
Just skimmed through your journal....You've been through so much! 
Hope you have a H&H pregnancy.


----------



## 1hopefull

Indigo77 said:


> Wow! Yay! :wohoo:
> So very happy for you...especially since you've been trying for so long!
> Just skimmed through your journal....You've been through so much!
> Hope you have a H&H pregnancy.

Thank you so much. That really means a lot.


----------



## KPerez

Indigo77 said:


> K...When do you get to go back?

wednesday or thursday. :]


----------



## amt

i tested 9 dpo and got faint line but by 12 and 13 dpo was definately dark and coming up any time of day


----------



## Indigo77

KPerez said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> K...When do you get to go back?
> 
> wednesday or thursday. :]Click to expand...

Oh good....will there be another pic? We loooooove pics!


----------



## KPerez

Indigo77 said:


> KPerez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> K...When do you get to go back?
> 
> wednesday or thursday. :]Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good....will there be another pic? We loooooove pics!Click to expand...

wEll had to venture off to ER Yesterday due to dehydration. We are both fine. The picture I posted is the yolk sac. I couldn't snap a pic of the baby, mean US tech wouldn't let me. But they said 6weeks 4 days. I saw babies head, buds, and pumpinheart. Everything is still normal. Will try to post pics if I get another one Tuesday (official on appt)


----------



## mrscupcake

I got my BFP today 4-5 days before AF is due! Not sure when I ovulated though. Xx


----------



## newaddition

I tested 8 dpo with life brand and got a faint pos (assumed it was evap line as it took awhile to show) I tested again 9 dpo and got a clear positive on the first response test (it wasn't the digital one, the other one) It turned pink as it was crossing the line...My af is due this monday first Dr appt tmr. Still in shock, so so tired and little twinges/cramps of it working away at implanting I assume, not like af cramps at all. I send you all waiting for bfp's big hugs and best wishes... so anyone else know already for this month and are due first week in Jan 2012?


----------



## Jaz02

I did a test today at 12dpo and its a faint bfp 
If it gets darker then my due date will be January 9 2012!


----------



## Indigo77

KPerez said:


> wEll had to venture off to ER Yesterday due to dehydration. We are both fine. The picture I posted is the yolk sac. I couldn't snap a pic of the baby, mean US tech wouldn't let me. But they said 6weeks 4 days. I saw babies head, buds, and pumpinheart. Everything is still normal. Will try to post pics if I get another one Tuesday (official on appt)

oh no...glad you're ok....drink more h2o, lady!


----------



## Indigo77

Wow! Congrats everyone! So exciting! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope you all have H&H pregnancies. 

Don't forget to stay hydrated.....:winkwink:

Amazed at how early these tests work! 

Thanks to everyone who replied!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jaz02

Have you tested yet Indigo?


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, I am out...
I looooove New Zealand...We traveled around the north island years ago....beautiful!!!


----------



## Jaz02

Oh Im sorry to hear that. Wishing you :dust: for next month!!!!

It is a really beautiful place :flower: Lots of nice scenery.

We live in Hawkes Bay which is on the east coast of the north island. Its VERY rainy here at the moment, there are lots of flood warnings etc. And we're meant to be in the middle of autumn/fall! :wacko: lol

Fxd for you hun xx


----------



## Indigo77

Aw...thanks!


----------



## hattie2009

Faint positive on Superdrug Early Pregnancy Test at 9 DPO - 5 days before AF due :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Wow! And so early! Congratulations..... :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## KPerez

Indigo-- This is for you :] :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks 4 days.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SliceofPie

This is a great thread! Thanks Indigo for posting it. Very informative


----------



## LilianA

with my first I got a faint line 10dpo. with my second got a faint line 13 dpo ( oh and im a poasaholic so BFN's before those days) now I am 7 dpo and got a BFN and waiting to see what happens. good luck indigo I hope we both get BFPs this month :)


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Hebble

I started testing at 8dpo - bfn every day until 12dpo where there was a definite second line. But absolutely nothing 11dpo - I thought I was out.


----------



## Laidee

Hi there. I tested early. AF isn't due until Saturday and I started testing Sunday afternoon with Equate. Very faint line. Tested Monday with FMU on FRER and got a BFP altho it was light. Tested again this morning and another BFP that showed up in less than a minute. I've taken a total of 5 tests over the past 3 days lol.


----------



## KPerez

Laidee said:


> Hi there. I tested early. AF isn't due until Saturday and I started testing Sunday afternoon with Equate. Very faint line. Tested Monday with FMU on FRER and got a BFP altho it was light. Tested again this morning and another BFP that showed up in less than a minute. I've taken a total of 5 tests over the past 3 days lol.

:] I think its impossible to just do one! :] Shoot, I didnt know I was pregnant, then I felt the need to POAS.. sure enough.. two lines.. so I did 4 more after that... lol. Wanted to make sure. :haha:


----------

